# Touch-Up Policy



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I am clarifying my touch up policy after the last project I completed went past what I felt I was responsible for. I am curious what your touch up policy is? Is it touch up's for what you missed and if someone else damages your work it costs $x.xx/ per hour? 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

If it is something I missed than it goes without saying that it is fixed. You need to have a clause in you contract about trade damage. Obviously there is going to be some but I have worked on jobs were it is excessive and they need to pay. It is a fine line because if you are working for a contractor you do not want to lose the contracts because you back charge everyone, 
If the contractor is not good or profitable for you maybe you do want to drop them. 

Some contractor do not like trade damage statements in the contract you just need to bid higher from the start and keep track of which GC's have more touch ups and trade damage and bid to reflect that.

I do not do much commercial any more since I am a small company just starting but this is all stuff the last company I worked for did.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

First off, touch-up is _defined_ by the PDCA (Our nationaly recognized trade association) as the correction of defects in the paint that the painting contractor applied. It has nothing to do with the repair of damage caused by other trades! Of course we all correct any _holidays_ we might have before we are done.

How you want to handle trade damage is up to you! I always ask the GC during the bidding process how to handle it. In other words, what do you want to buy from my company! Then everything is spelled out in the contract so all parties are aware what is included. Of course, every one of us will go the extra mile (within reason) to take care of a good customer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've posted this before, but I guess I must do it again.

Although there are some naysayers about the PDCA's value to the profession, one thing they have done that benefits ALL painters is making their standards available to all. I * STRONGLY * urge all to go here:
http://www.pdca.org/Standards.htm

and download the PDCA standards and READ them all.

PDCA Standard P1-04 would be the one that pertains to this thread. The description says,


> _PDCA Standard P1-04_ establishes criteria for determining a properly painted surface, defines touch up and repair, and determines which party to an agreement should bear the financial responsibility for such work.


The reason this group of documents are called "standards" is because they are and should be referred to as THE industry standards. If you want to build the professionalism and the respect for professional painters, you would know these inside and out, reference them in your proposals, and use them to solve any issues.

Although I am not a PDCA member, the NGPP is a closely allied sister organization and we had access to these standards before they were offered to the public a couple of years ago. They have benefited me many times and have made communications with GC's, HO's, painting contractors, and other entities much easier and clearer.

Please note the logo in the upper left corner of Schmidt's sign. :thumbup:


----------

